# ADGA for D5



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

We have received ballots for director in D5. I would like to ask D5 members to mark your ballot for Sharon Babcock. I have met Sharon at different shows around and have found her to be a person of integrity. Please vote. This is an election that every vote counts and your vote is needed.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been wondering- I haven't voted. I don't care for Noah's attitude so didn't want to vote for him, but I don't know this other lady at all. Seems nice though. I also feel unqualified to vote because I never know what's going on! :crazy


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Can someone explain to me what a director actually does? What are their responsibilities?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's all in your guidebook Ashley. The biggy is they vote, they are supposed to lead the organization but have usurped quite a bit of their control to the EC. 

Although in my district I like to know who my directors are so they are like minded to me with say, redistricting, keeping the herdbooks closed and having breed standard issues come from the breed associations, not the EC or board. In district 5, it's about getting a qualified person to run and stay in office to keep some undesirables out, voting every year....as the story (you can find it in any archive of District 5, or 6, or 10, or  gets old, and us old folks stop fighting, you young folks have to take over, protect the association. 

In District 5, it has to be a concerted effort to vote to keep Mr. Undesirable, who sued the association, off the board so we don't have a repeat of this.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

It amazes me how few people know about the history of that ugliness in District 5! I was surprised how few people were in touch with what was going on, even those that lived in D5 when it was happening. I will never forget


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I was out of ADGA for several years, so I haven't a clue of what was going on. I know who I am voting for in my district, I just need to find my MIA ballot. sigh


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sully my ballot just got here Saturday.

Elections in ADGA are won by very few votes....if all of you, just who frequent this forum, voted for Tim's pick in District 5, you could seat her, it's that simple. Usually someone in ADGA (and not always someone in your District  does a post card, letter writing or email campaign to inform the voters. We successfully got rid of someone like this in our district, but I had massive help  Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I think we need massive help here. The word on the street is that Sharon had less than 6 votes while while her opponent had 60. He has a loyal following and when the rest of us get apathetic then they overwhelm the rest.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

You folks in Dist V need to make a concerted effort to keep this problem from happening again.........it was a disgraceful ordeal. Sharon is a great lady!


----------



## Ben (Oct 29, 2007)

Tim Pruitt said:


> I think we need massive help here. The word on the street is that Sharon had less than 6 votes while while her opponent had 60. He has a loyal following and when the rest of us get apathetic then they overwhelm the rest.


I seem to remember a certain scandal involving this chap from my early days in goats.

Who says he isn't ballot stuffing again?



> Those who do not study the past are doomed to repeat it. _-Benjamin Franklin_


-BEN


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are speaking about whom I think, I wonder why wasn't he banned for life?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Is a shame that more people don't vote.. I vote every year but am not in district 5....


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

My ballot is in the mail, I wasn't sure who to vote for until I received an email..I'm not a fan of blind voting...And I haven't kept up with it enough to know who to vote for..Interesting enough I received an extra letter from Mr. Goddard, the same letter that was with the ballot.

Now I'm curious about the history of dis 5... 

But Mr. Tim's opinion on who is best suited for the job is good enough for me to cast my vote for his pick.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

LSP, not wanting to open a very "nasty can of worms"............this guy's shenanigans caused him to lose his ADGA membership for 3 years. Personally, I felt it should have been much longer, or maybe permanantly. Let's just leave it at that..........DIST V members need to get their ballots mailed, it's very, very important!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

> DIST V members need to get their ballots mailed, it's very, very important!


 :yeahthat


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Crazy, can't believe you are even allowed to run if you have ever been banned from membership. Weird.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Agreed Angie! Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

My ballot is in the envelope ready to go out in the morning mail  Thanks for reminding us Tim.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Everyone call and remind their friends and customers how important this vote is.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Got mine out yesterday.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

ADGA For D-5?
3:05 PM Reply ?Reply
Reply all
Forward
Delete
Junk
Mark as unread
Mark as read
Delete all from sender
Print message
View message source
Show message history
Hide message history
Show details
Hide details Noah L. Goddard Noah L. [email protected]

Send email
Find email Add to contactsTo [email protected]
From: Noah L. Goddard ([email protected]) 
Sent: Fri 7/27/12 3:05 PM 
To: [email protected]

Marvin Tofle, Attorney At law
Tofle & Oxenhandler, Attorneys, PC
220 North Eighth Street
Columbia, MO 65205

Marvin,

The thread on the Dairy Goat Info. goat forum titled ADGA For D5 ignores the 2012 ADGA Guidebook page 13, D., statement that reads, "ADGA deplores the dissemination of negative comments concerning candidates for election to any office in this Association." Vicki McGaugh is the owner of this Forum and she also participates in and encourages this slanderous discussion. A copy of her remarks is attached.

Noah
...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A copy of my remarks weren't attached to the email of course, because my remarks didn't contain his name nor were any of my remarks slanderous.

See how much fun owning a forum is  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

You got his goat anyway didn't you... and You did not mention his name, nor were there any slanderous remarks made.. I do believe you discussed the importance of voting only... 
Its a shame that some people are so insecure in themselves..


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Is that statement really in your guidebook? That isn't a very healthy position to take. Disturbing to think they would what to repress information like that.

Is this gentleman denying that what has been shared is true?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

One persons negative comments is another person's truth 

I do love though knowing who some of these guests are frequenting our forum. To bad, considering he runs a small commercial cheese building, that his only way of giving back is in this kind of format, again and again.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Deplores doesn't exactly mean forbid. So they aren't repressing they just don't want negative campaigns I expect.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Things are only slanderous if they are not true, besides slander is spoken word, and libel is written. Maybe this person needs a new lawyer....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defamation


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Ah, I guess someone's feathers were ruffled a bit, huh? You know, we can kind of thank them for proving the point some of us were trying to make, without naming names  I think the statement in the ADGA book is supposed to be discouraging negative campaigning. Certainly not a binding contract on any of us!

It sucks that SO many people in this world seek to win influence through litigious action instead of positive personal conduct! If I had been a person considering voting for someone, and they got their lawyer involved like that, well, they would lose my vote and the vote of everyone that I talked to.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

That's the problem! You don't dare have a conflicting opinion without the threat of a lawsuit. We need someone like Sharon who will represent us in ADGA and who will not sue the association. Suing the association is the same as suing us. We are ADGA!!! I hope everyone voted.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Aja-Sammati said:


> It sucks that SO many people in this world seek to win influence through litigious action instead of positive personal conduct! If I had been a person considering voting for someone, and they got their lawyer involved like that, well, they would lose my vote and the vote of everyone that I talked to.


Exactly! Suspicions reinforced!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Tim is right- this is important. Thank you for posting.
And also right that you dare not have a differing opinion.
Some people live by strife and contention and that is not the way to move forward to promote the dairy goat. Please vote everyone.We do not want a director in place pretending to represent us with a continued agenda of personal aggrandizement and aim of feeding a brain that only knows it is alive when in conflict. 

Vote early and vote often 
Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Vote often.....na but remember that story! Another family that should have been kicked out of ADGA. If a nobody would have done that, they would have been gone. Or how about in UCN this month, Jeff has an excellent editorial, seems someone on the National Show committee, threw their ribbons in the trash because they didn't like how their animals placed  Seems tat this is a pattern of behavior with them (we had somebody like this in our show circuit back in the day also). Why are they still on any committee with ADGA? Was that caught on the streaming video?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Pretty sad when adults act worse that fit-throwing children!!! Thankfully, we haven't had any in our area for a while now. Jeff ran a great article in the UCN several years ago about Sportsmanship. I might just see if he can reprint it again. There are some people in the show world that just never happy, and they make things miserable for the show committees.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

wow that was unbelievable...but I had to laugh! Some people never change. Thanks for posting this!!!
Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Look how truly special I am, I got another email from Noah! Condolences to District 5. Giving him the benefit of the doubt perhaps he has grown, matured, learned something from his stint, his handslap, hopefully he has not forgotten what got him into the situation he caused. Perhaps there will be real work on the board about redistricting, getting our director numbers down, giving the EC's controls back to the directors where it is supposed to be, because he is back. All done with support from his fellow directors instead of......the past. All we can do is pray for him. Vicki McGaugh
...................................................................................

Noah L. Goddard Noah L. [email protected]

Send email
Find email Add to contactsTo [email protected]
From: Noah L. Goddard ([email protected]) 
Sent: Wed 8/15/12 1:57 PM 
To: [email protected]

From: Noah L. Goddard 
Sent: Wednesday, August 15, 2012 7:48 AM
To: [email protected] ; sara stewart ; Ellen Dorsey 
Subject: [DISTRICT5NEWS] Fw: 2012 ADGA General Election

I want to express my sincere appreciation to everyone who voted for me. My pledge to you is that I will work diligently and cooperatively with your other two District 5 directors and the other ADGA board members to serve you to the best of my ability.

Recently Director Sara Stewart posted a list of concerns and asked for your input as we near the October annual meeting where these issues will be considered by the entire board and votes will be made that will affect all of us. Rather than to post a new or different list I think it will be more efficient for everyone to respond to Sara's survey questions, either here on the list or to Sara personally, and she can share your concerns with both Ellen and I. You are encouraged to respond to Sara's survey so that we may better represent you as we go to the Annual Meeting.
Thank You,
Noah
==========

From: [email protected] 
Sent: Tuesday, August 14, 2012 7:05 PM
To: [email protected] 
Subject: 2012 ADGA General Election

Noah,

Welcome to your new position as an ADGA Director! It is my pleasure to inform you that you have been elected to serve as an ADGA Director for a term of three years. Full results of the election will be posted to the ADGA website this week. The early tabulation of votes for candidates in your district is as follows:

112 Goddard Noah L.
108 Babcock Sharon

A packet of information will be mailed shortly containing documents and materials to assist you in serving on the Board and preparing for the upcoming meeting in Boise.
If I can be of assistance at any time, feel free to contact me. I look forward to working with you for a progressive ADGA.

Regards,
~~~
Shirley McKenzie
Association Manager
American Dairy Goat Association
PO Box 865, Spindale NC 28160
828.286.3801 Phone
828.286.8165 Fax
www.ADGA.org

__._,_.___

If you are informed you heard it here on DISTRICT 5 NEWS where more than 575 Dairy Goat Owners share information and ideas

Your email settings: Individual Email|Traditional 
Change settings via the Web (Yahoo! ID required) 
Change settings via email: Switch delivery to Daily Digest | Switch to Fully Featured 
Visit Your Group | Yahoo! Groups Terms of Use | Unsubscribe


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, 4 votes made the difference. wow. I'm sorry. Actually, since this person in on the board fo directors for the entire ADGA, I think I am sorry for us all! May God/Goddess have mercy on us all!


----------

